# Java2Wsdl mit Axis2



## Ttt (23. Jan 2008)

kann ich beim Generieren der WSDL-Datei auch definieren, dass nur SOAP 1.1 benutzt
werden soll? Standardmäßig generiert axis2 in der Service-Definition auch
SOAP1.2-Binding und Http-Binding.

Ich möchte auch in den element-definition das Zulassen von nillable=true verhindern,
wenn minOccurs=0 ist.

Mann kann das alles auch per Hand löschen, aber finde ich sehr umständlich. Hat jmd
eine Idee?


----------



## Niki (23. Jan 2008)

Beim Target wsdl2java gibt es ein Attribut "wsdlVersion", eventuell gibt es das auch bei java2wsdl. Ich hab bei axis2 bis jetzt nur von einer bestehenden wsdl Datei Services generieren lassen. Keine Ahnung ob das daher funktioniert.


----------



## Ttt (23. Jan 2008)

danke, für java2wsdl gibt es auch diesen Target!

ich habe jetzt auch noch ein anderes Problem. In der wsdl-Sturktur sollen alle Elemente, die als Datentyp Strings enthalten, eine vorgegebene Länge haben.

<xs:element minOccurs="0" name="test" nillable="true" *maxLength="10"* type="xs:string"/>

Kann ich das auch irgendwie auf der Java-Seite oder services.xml vordefinieren. Meine WSDL-Datei ändert sich oft, daher möchte ich nicht beim jeden Generieren die wsdl-Struktur nachkorrigieren.


----------



## Niki (23. Jan 2008)

Du kannst deine ComplexTypes in eine xsd Datei auslagern und im wsdl importieren, falls es das ist was du willst.


----------



## Ttt (23. Jan 2008)

ich möchte nicht die xsd auslagern, sondern eine Möglichkeit haben, die Länge von Strings in der wsdl-Struktur festzulegen ohne in der wsdl-Struktur zu editieren, d.h. beim Generieren von Java2Wsdl soll maxLength festgelegt werden. In Java müsste dann die String-Länge (z.B. mit Annotations??) vorher definiert werden können.

Verständlich?


----------



## Niki (23. Jan 2008)

Ahh, jetzt versteh ich dich. Du möchtest die Länge in der wsdl über die Java-Klasse angeben können - richtig?
Da kenn ich im Moment keine Möglichkeit.  :roll:


----------



## Mr.Spooner (24. Jan 2008)

ich versuche gerade eine wsdl mit java2wsdl zu generieren und würde gerne auch die xsd auslagern.

Kann jmd kurz anhand eines Beispiels erklären, was für Parameter für java2wsdl verwenden muss?


----------

